# My 3 Gallon Universe.



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

That is one cool looking 3 gallon. Great.


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

Very cute, low maintenance.


----------



## rikardob (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you both, and Ha! I wish. 



Cmeister said:


> low maintenance.


The stupid drift wood is constantly shedding little pieces of wood all over my substrate and plants that need to be sucked out. It's a real pain in the butt.


----------



## azazan (Aug 17, 2014)

rikardob said:


> Thank you both, and Ha! I wish.
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid drift wood is constantly shedding little pieces of wood all over my substrate and plants that need to be sucked out. It's a real pain in the butt.




if you have another tank, drop a young ancistrus in, it'll get rid of the loose, soft wood. you need to have somewhere else to put it after a few months though


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

rikardob said:


> ... substrate and plants that need to be sucked out. It's a real pain in the butt.


I have white/light substrate in my one tank. Any time a fish even farts, the substrate gets dirtied. I decided after that, I wouldn't have light substrate ever again.


----------



## rikardob (Aug 13, 2011)

I actually don't mind the look of it. It looks really cool and natural with the stuff all over the substrate, but I don't like it on my plants. I want them to look clean. I'm also worried it may rot or something if I leave it in there for too long.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

That anubias pinto is nice! I don't see that one often.


----------



## rikardob (Aug 13, 2011)

bereninga said:


> That anubias pinto is nice! I don't see that one often.


Thanks. I've got two of them in there. My babies for sure! I can't wait to get my hands on a Snow White, Pangolino, and Chili. I love the rare anubias for quality low tech setups. It's hard to find something not everyone already has for low tech.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

rikardob said:


> Thanks. I've got two of them in there. My babies for sure! I can't wait to get my hands on a Snow White, Pangolino, and Chili. I love the rare anubias for quality low tech setups. It's hard to find something not everyone already has for low tech.


You got the perfect placement in here too. Yeah, those rare anubias plants are underrated. I think buces have been in the spotlight so much lately.


----------



## rikardob (Aug 13, 2011)

bereninga said:


> You got the perfect placement in here too. Yeah, those rare anubias plants are underrated. I think buces have been in the spotlight so much lately.


For sure. I like some of the nano-leaved buce though. I'm planning on using a few in my new 2.6 gallon low iron. Really want a Chili and Pangolino in my scape though. Serious coin once again lol.


----------

